# Turface Pro League Grey in Nashville, TN



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Great news!! I found someone that has the grey in stock... 129 bags after my purchase. They are $11/50lbs.

I looked everywhere for the grey, and since it's no longer being produced, I was extremely excited to find it.

****ens Landscaping in Nashville, TN
You can google the address and phone.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Bunnie1978,

I glad you found it in your area; and $11 per bag is a good price. Why do you believe it is no longer being produced? I believe that the Soilmaster Select Charcoal has been discontinued but I had not heard anything about Turface Pro League Grey.


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

I called Turface Athletics a couple weeks ago, and that's what I was told.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Bunnie1978,

Thank you for the heads up! I just checked out the Turface web page and the only two colors they are currently offering in the red (sort of like the color or red Flourite) and buff with is a yellowish tan. I guess I better stock up!


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

i like this stuff. i better stock up on another bag.


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

I know. I bought 3, but I haven't put any in a tank yet. I'm busy setting up a fishroom and have a bit too much on my plate. One of these days, I'm going to replace the substrate in my 75g display with soil, and cap with turface!


----------



## ree123 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Bunnie.
Is this the store called ****ens Landscaping on Greer Rd. in Goodlettsville ; or is it the store called ****ens Turf and Landscape Supply on Cherokee in Nashville ?
I have found both, but it is Friday evening and both have closed for now ; and I am hoping you can supply the info. for me without me waiting to call them all. There seems to be several locations of these stores with similiar names.
Thanks !


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, 814 Cherokee.


----------



## ree123 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Bunnie. I have contacted the Cool Springs store and they are having some sent to the closer store to me. Great find! Are you sure this color is no longer made ? What is your source of info.? If so, I may just have to stock up a bit on it.
The SMS products are available by special order in 2 diff. colors, but is more expensive. Being that both the Turface and the Soil Master Select are basically the same things, this is the route to go if indeed it has been discontinued.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ree123,

Here is the Turface Pro League web-page. Where they used to list three colors, Red. Buff, and Grey now they only offer "Choose between rich red coloring and the natural buff color of Turface® clay"


----------



## ree123 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Seattle (roy) !
rick


----------



## ree123 (Jan 10, 2010)

Roy, I used your link to write and ask the company/manufacturer some questions. Thanks for the link.
Rick


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ree123,

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## ree123 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey all. And Seattle. And Bunnie.
The company has contacted me today and is sending me samples of all their products. They inform me that each of their products sold under various names are either simply color differences and/or grain sizes of the clay particles. They also confirm what Bunnie said that the gray color is not in high demand and has been discontinued. Not the product, just the color. Still available in red (a clay pot color), and in amber (a yellowish/tan color).
I personally have only been using Soil Master Select (SMS) in the black and red colors; and have not tried this Turface brand but plan to do so and will report back how it works out for me.
Thanks for all the advise and conversation Bunnie and Seattle !!!


----------

